# Fake snow conspiracy.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Here's something fun to talk about that doesn't involve DP:



> There's been a number videos uploaded to YouTube and on conspiracy sites claiming that snow that has recently fallen is "plastic," "geo-engineered," or is capable of "burning." Some blamed the phenomenon on HAARP, which some conspiracy theorists believe is a U.S. project to control the weather or even trigger earthquakes.
> 
> Many of the videos show a person holding a flame to a piece of snow and note that it doesn't melt, goes black, or doesn't drip any water, claiming it's fake.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> The people that actually believe this to be some sort of secret government conspiracy is just silly; there are a couple factors involved in this.
> 
> 
> The use of butane lighters.
> ...


I was thinking the same. It's still a bit strange though.


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds like a seasonal next step up from the whole chemtrail conspiracy theory.


----------



## enroute (Sep 3, 2013)

They should just look at the temperatures local to these regions to see that obviously it was cold enough to harbor snow.

It froze & iced up everywhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

enroute said:


> They should just look at the temperatures local to these regions to see that obviously it was cold enough to harbor snow.
> 
> It froze & iced up everywhere.


Yes, it appeared that it was cold enough to harbour snow, but the temperatures were false. The low temperatures have been manufactured from 'super chilled ether' which is actually not cold. It has the appearance of being cold, but in actual fact, it's not. SCE (super chilled ether) is easily dispersed from an aircraft. It's cheap to produce and has a relatively long life span, (upwards of 20 days).

So, that combined with the 'fake snow', and look what happens. I imagine there's a lot of very pleased scientists around the world atm.

Les Miserables.. Thanks for bringing this important topic up.


----------



## Troglodyte (Feb 14, 2014)

That's interesting but I agree with Solomon, it's no conspiracy.


----------



## † Amina † (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/conspiracy-theorists-think-government-planted-fake/nc9cW/


----------



## † Amina † (Sep 25, 2013)

the snow does melt if you put it in a microwave and the black is from the butane lighters.


----------



## Troglodyte (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that, Amina.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah.. I'm not sure about this fake snow.. I mean, I can understand the 'manufactured low temperatures', but plastic snow? WH?

How did the 'snow' turn into ice? I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

There ya go! The old&#8230;. 'butane lighter and sublimation trick'.

Ok, cool thanks..


----------

